# Propane Tank Cover - 26rs



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi All,

I have to get a new propane tank cover for my 26RS and got a quote from the dealer for $90 + $150 shipping. Ouch. Has anyone else had to buy a new one and what did you pay?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Try looking over these threads, perhaps you'll find what you need there...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8671

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4150

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21040

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15118

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11147

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8432

Ed


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Ed. After going thru the links I was amazed at how common this is (for the 2 piece cover). I'm also amazed that others (like me) had half the cover fly off while driving the other half stay on. How it stayed on I have no idea. So, those with the 2 piece covers keep your eyes on them and if you see any cracking - repair it. Or you may stop at the campsite with only half a cover.

$250 looks to be a normal charge. Dang.

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Dealers were able to transport the covers inside new travel trailers in order to keep the shipping cost down. Keystone changed the rule and they can no longer do this. Shipping charges are high due to the bulky nature of the item.

The rubber tie downs don't last long, so be prepared to use some twisty ties in a pinch or you might see the new one fly off.


----------

